# do you guys have range finders?



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah, I have one. I have the Chuck Adams one.

Jake


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

I have a bushnell yardage pro and then in my bushnell fusion 1600 arc binos I have a built in rangefinder. So far I can get about 1200 yards out of it.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Got 1 but hardly use it


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

i have the nikon laser 550


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i dont really use it when the animal comes, but i yardage all the trees around me in the morning.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I got one for christmas. I can't wait to go to te sandhills and use it on antelope next fall.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> I got one for christmas. I can't wait to go to te sandhills and use it on antelope next fall.


yeah, they are very nice, what kind did you get?


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

archerykid13 said:


> Yeah, I have one. I have the Chuck Adams one.
> 
> Jake


How do you like that chuck adams edtion one I heard some bad reviews about it. My uncle has one like it it just dosent have arc and its not camo and he likes it.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

i have one and it was only a 80 bucks and it works good


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

bushnell and nikon have the best rangefinders. my grandfather had the hand held leupold but I don't really like it, sometimes it doesn't want to range the target but when I get my other grandfathers nikon out it ranges anything at any distance and every time and is definitely dead on.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i had one and sold it.. for bow hunting they really aren't needed. for gun hunting i never used it, so i sold it


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

I have one. I believe it is a bushnell.


----------



## MOvenatic (May 20, 2006)

I've got the Leupold RX1000 with TBR. Great glass on it and is adjustable for the speed of your bow.


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

wanna get 1 soon


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

i have one it really comes in handy alot


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

I got the bushnell legend 1200 with arc for my birthday last year.


----------



## BuckmasterBen (Oct 22, 2010)

I have a bushnell yardage pro sport 450, and its pretty good up to 200 yards.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> How do you like that chuck adams edtion one I heard some bad reviews about it. My uncle has one like it it just dosent have arc and its not camo and he likes it.


I have the chuck adams one too. I like it but I wouldnt be able to compare to anything else cause it's the only one i've used.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Rangefinders are illegal here where I live.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

Slippy Field said:


> Rangefinders are illegal here where I live.


Where do you live? Thats kinda wierd IMO.


----------



## HoytShooterX (Mar 1, 2011)

I use my dads. its a Nikon


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

hopfully ill have one soon


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

i got a leupold rx 1000 with tbr


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

i dont have a range finder.shooting in 3d tournaments is what helps me learn how to estimate yardage pretty well


----------

